# Mixing Classical Music with Non-Musical Things



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

What are some ways that classical music is seen in the world today that are not directly related to the concert hall, or other aspects of music in general? Even if the connection is remote, please post a link or quote here.

https://minimalistbaker.com/simple-baba-ganoush/


----------

